# Qld - DI Cobe from the boneyard with Jbonez



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Finally got my first day since sometime back in May without work, footy or other personal commitments and low and behold, a gap in the weather  . Jarrad aka jbonez joined me today for the 2hr trip up the beach to fish the boneyard region with the faint hope that there might still be a Mack around, but realistically hoping the cobes would come out to play.

Sprocket was already there when we arrived and had failed to launch twice due to the sloppy 1.4m swell, but he got out pretty well on his third effort and bonez and I were pretty quick to rig up and head out too. I had a dream run through the slop today as the water just seemed to flatten out in front of me, bonez wasn't quite as fortunate but to his credit persevered and eventually made it out. Much kudos to Jarrad for his effort, a lesser bloke may have admitted defeat.

I had a little pull early on that failed to connect and then a second false start a while later, before a third hookup saw me with high hopes before this one just dropped off the hook too. I was beginning to think I was in for one of those days before I finally came up tight on a slow trolled slimey on a modified pulsator rig. This time I managed to stay connected and about 10 minutes later landed my first cobe from a yak. It was a respectable fish I estimate around the 8-10kg mark and meant the decision to make this trek was worthwhile.

Managed an excellent ride half way back into the beach, but got rolled after whooping it up for the camera :? Thankfully Sprocket was on hand at the beach to rescue my yak.

Thanks to both Jarrad and Dave today for the company, it was a heap of fun, and I'm sure we'll do it again soon, especially now that it looks like starting to warm up again.

Kev


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2014)

Looks good to me . nice work Big Kev

Your not a male model for David Jone's by any chance ?


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Nice one Kev, I'm looking forward to the video as well.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Massive congrats Kev. You gotta be happy with that!


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Nah mate, no modelling for me. Video is processing and will be put up soon.

All fish came from Sprockets spot today. Bonez disappeared into the blue babbling on about Saltis spot, but it didn't produce anything for him.


----------



## Funchy (Dec 3, 2011)

Good stuff mate. Look fwd to the vid


----------



## jbonez (Jul 9, 2013)

Jbone gets boned at the boneyard - donuts, pitchpoles and swimming lessons I will call my new book. Took five attempts at freedom from the surf launch, the one I made it through I had two back sets break on my chest and couldn't believe my luck staying on the kayak. I learnt alot about the surf today though spent alot of time getting my rigs working good and not alot of time fishing them, got a bit lost from the launch and ended up coming in at the wrong place (blind) went vertical and deep on a wave hit the bottom and pitchpoled, the kayak left the water completely and did a 180 but it seems fine. Cheers for the ride up kev looking forward to the summer sessions.


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

salticrak said:


> What is this i here about diarrhea and wetsuits?


Isn't that how you keep warm?


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

jbonez said:


> Jbone gets boned at the boneyard - donuts, pitchpoles and swimming lessons I will call my new book. Took five attempts at freedom from the surf launch, the one I made it through I had two back sets break on my chest and couldn't believe my luck staying on the kayak. I learnt alot about the surf today though spent alot of time getting my rigs working good and not alot of time fishing them, got a bit lost from the launch and ended up coming in at the wrong place (blind) went vertical and deep on a wave hit the bottom and pitchpoled, the kayak left the water completely and did a 180 but it seems fine. Cheers for the ride up kev looking forward to the summer sessions.


Well done Bonez. You had some challenges today and rose to meet each of them. Now you can see there's not that much to be scared of in the surf, all that's needed is some determination and sometimes a bit of luck doesn't go astray either. It wasn't the nicest conditions to launch in up there yesterday, so you can genuinely claim this as a feather in your cap.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Great vid Kev, very entertaining.


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

.


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

Good one Kev, that reel may never be the same again after the vermin put pressure in it, I had my Straddic 8000 rooted by cobes .


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Safa said:


> Good one Kev, that reel may never be the same again after the vermin put pressure in it, I had my Straddic 8000 rooted by cobes .


The reel is dying a slow death through my neglect anyway, so I'm more than happy for it to go out in a blaze of glory rather than have the internals seize up through corrosion, would love to get a few more, I like the cobes and have been envious of you guys getting them down the coast.


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

salticrak said:


> will you be getting a new wetsuit?


Nah, I think I'll just follow your lead and only fish in summer.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Very nice fish Kev, ya gotta be happy with that.


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Lazybugger said:


> lycra bastard





salticrak said:


> Lazybugger said:
> 
> 
> > lycra bastard
> ...


I'm not on a peddle yak

And it's neoprene


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

salticrak said:


> yes, that would be a sensible option.the interwebs would be spared your camel toe.


Glad Im browsing from my phone in this case.

Cool fish.


----------



## wayneedden (May 19, 2012)

awesome BIGKEV-
been wandering about the bone-yard
looked like those other fish were crackers aswell - any thoughts?

good onya mate, nice flik too
wayne


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

wayneedden said:


> awesome BIGKEV-
> been wandering about the bone-yard
> looked like those other fish were crackers aswell - any thoughts?
> 
> ...


One was definitely another cobe. It swam up to the surface without much fuss when originally hooked and just held about 20m away from the yak on the top till it worked out what was going on and then put the power down. I've had them do this regularly when we caught them in boats. It's a shame as it was a solid fish too, probably in the same class as the one I landed from the feel of it, I was being towed at 5.5-6klm on the GPS and still losing line from the reel with as heavy a drag setting as I dared. It was hooked on a plastic and I don't think the jighead hook penetrated it's mouth and it just fell out, much to my disappointment. I didn't really stay connected to the others long enough to even think about guessing what they could be.


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

Nice cobe, nice ride, nice vid, Kev. So, were all strikes on bait or did you hang out a white SP too?

Thanks for a great TR.

little Kev
freezing my butt off in Sydney (temporarily)


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

sunshiner said:


> Nice cobe, nice ride, nice vid, Kev. So, were all strikes on bait or did you hang out a white SP too?
> 
> Thanks for a great TR.
> 
> ...


Definitely had a white SP drifting around and it accounted for two strikes and the trolled baits got two strikes also with difference being that the one I landed came on bait.


----------



## jbonez (Jul 9, 2013)

Watched the video and you must of been working with moses on the launch, send me his cell number I will phone ahead next time.


----------



## wayneedden (May 19, 2012)

One was definitely another cobe. It swam up to the surface without much fuss when originally hooked and just held about 20m away from the yak on the top till it worked out what was going on and then put the power down. I've had them do this regularly when we caught them in boats. It's a shame as it was a solid fish too, probably in the same class as the one I landed from the feel of it, I was being towed at 5.5-6klm on the GPS and still losing line from the reel with as heavy a drag setting as I dared. It was hooked on a plastic and I don't think the jighead hook penetrated it's mouth and it just fell out, much to my disappointment. I didn't really stay connected to the others long enough to even think about guessing what they could be.[/quote]

cheers for that mate, got me excited for a DI mish again.



salticrak said:


> you need the other bloke who calmed the seas i think.


you be calling out for noah then eh? the dude with the staff or the the dude with the grey suit. ;-)

well done again BIGKEV


----------



## Sprocket (Nov 19, 2008)

Good on you Kev, it was good to fish with you again even if I wimped out early. I was cold and shagged from driving, drinking, getting wet on Saturday night camping on the beach, shit sleep and then filling my yak up with water twice trying to get out. I didn't bother the scorers as Salti has already pointed out and then my best pitchpole ever saw me fly through the air Ala the guy they shot out of the cannon. arms and legs going everywhere!!
It was great to watch you surf in from our vantage point on the sand dune, you got like an 80% ride, it was awesome and it was the only the dreaded front bar that nailed you at the end.
Cheers,
Dave.


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 24, 2014)

Well done Kev, congrats on your first Cobe on the Yak, I'm yet to get one, you were powering on that wave coming in it's a pity you came off!
Cheers Justin


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Good on ya Kev. 
Unfortunately lately I know too well the pain of lost fish.
None from 4 today for me.  
Top job in the surf, you made it look easy.


----------



## chris2pha (Sep 3, 2011)

Nice fish mate can't wait to hook something like that myself ;-)


----------



## suehobieadventure (Feb 17, 2009)

Great vid Kev. I am studying Stealth surf techniques from my armchair as it's too cold to do any and my Stealth is in transit. Salti is the Tickera pic a holiday snap or internet find? Tickera is a great little place. Tide goes out for miles but pretty part of SA coast. And Blue swimmers


----------



## barrajack (May 20, 2007)

W


----------

